# Ack! The cone is totally ineffective!



## jasperspoo (Feb 25, 2011)

Hey everyone,

My spoo, Jasper has a couple of sores on his front paws (nothing serious, but we don't want him gnawing on them as they are medicated and healing) Anyhow, apparently Jasper is part spoo and part Gumby and can easily reach all 4 paws even with the cone on! The cone is apparently the correct size for him, but he has like a giraffe neck. I asked the vet about him wearing a sock, but she said that it should be exposed to the air, so that's a no go. Does anyone have any other suggestions?


----------



## dcyk (Nov 30, 2011)

I just had Mack neutered , and he can lick his incision with the e-collar on. So we enlongated the collar with card board by another inch or so and taped it to the e-collar.

He finds it harder to eat though, so i usually take the collar off for him to eat then replace it.

I'm using one of those velcro type collar so it's quite easy to take off and put on


----------



## LEUllman (Feb 1, 2010)

Oh, those stupid cones! When Beau was neutered, I tried three different sizes -- none was worth a damn. He could easily reach past any small enough to fit his neck, and instantly slip out of any big enough to keep him away from his boo-boo. We finally ended up with an inflatable collar, which at least slowed him down enough to enable us to reach him before he could lick more than a few times.

Sadly, an inflatable and constant vigilance might be your best bet.


----------



## tortoise (Feb 5, 2012)

Extra-long cones are being developed (yay!). I know it doesn't help right now, but they will be out there soon from the Comfy Cone.

I vote for lots of exercise, training, distraction. Consider muzzling for short periods if you're not able to supervise closely - like if you want to eat dinner uninterrupted.


----------



## JE-UK (Mar 10, 2010)

_... part spoo and part Gumby._

That made me chuckle :smile:.

Mine was too, when he was neutered. I had success with a larger-than-recommended Comfy Cone.

http://www.easyanimal.co.uk/images/detailed/24239.jpg


----------



## Poodle Head (Sep 12, 2011)

I had luck with the "bite-not" collar for my spoo. 
Amazon.com: bite not collar for dogs


----------



## happybooker1 (Dec 6, 2011)

*I had a dog with an enucleation*

THere's a new word for ya!! Anyway, he had a cone to keep him from scratching the wound but it certainly didn't work! I took it off him and he never bothered the wound at all. He'd rub it some on the couch but not enough to pull out the stitches. 

Would your dog just leave the paws alone?


----------



## PaddleAddict (Feb 9, 2010)

The Comfy Cone works well for us. I tried several regular plastic e-collars and one of those inflatible ring things before finding the Comfy Cone.


----------



## caroline429 (Mar 5, 2012)

Poodle Head said:


> I had luck with the "bite-not" collar for my spoo.
> Amazon.com: bite not collar for dogs


I also had a really good experience with the Bite Not Collar. I used one on my Rottie when she had TPLO surgery. It kept her from chewing at her stitches and allowed her to fit into her crate which would have been pretty difficult with the cone. It comes in a wide range of sizes.

The above link didn't work for me. Just in case it doesn't work for others, here's a link to the company site. Bite Not Home Page

Oops, just noticed the sores are on the front paws. The Bite Not won't work for the lower part of the front legs.


----------



## dcyk (Nov 30, 2011)

Hmm i wonder if i can find the comfy cone here. I still pen him up though. If i let him off in the house he will be zooming everywhere. Still i think he had a good sleep last nite, never let out a squeak until 5.35 am 

Bloody dog knows that it's time to wake us up to prepare breakfast for him.


----------



## tortoise (Feb 5, 2012)

dcyk said:


> Hmm i wonder if i can find the comfy cone here. I still pen him up though. If i let him off in the house he will be zooming everywhere. Still i think he had a good sleep last nite, never let out a squeak until 5.35 am
> 
> Bloody dog knows that it's time to wake us up to prepare breakfast for him.


Petco carries the Comfy Cone.


----------



## dcyk (Nov 30, 2011)

T_T no petco in Malaysia


----------



## dcyk (Nov 30, 2011)

Nevermind i bought a bigger cone and bought some velcro tape to modify it.

My pup cannot reach his incision, but he is the every imaginative fellow, he now sits up and uses his front paws to rub against the incision. :adore:


----------



## PonkiPoodles (Feb 25, 2009)

I've never had problems with cones not working. I find most people buy them too small. The cone is suppose to go up to 2 inches past the nose if you have it fitted correctly around the neck. :act-up:

If it's too big around the neck you need to attach the cone to the dog's collar (properly fit the collar so it can't slip off the neck - only be able to insert 2 fingers tightly between the collar and the neck) with a bandage. 

I currently have T-bone in a cone because he has been having trouble with he's anal glands, so I took some pics.

Hope this helps:


----------



## tortoise (Feb 5, 2012)

dcyk said:


> Nevermind i bought a bigger cone and bought some velcro tape to modify it.
> 
> My pup cannot reach his incision, but he is the every imaginative fellow, he now sits up and uses his front paws to rub against the incision. :adore:


Check the incision for pus. It might be infected and seriously itchy.


----------



## LEUllman (Feb 1, 2010)

PonkiPoodles said:


> I've never had problems with cones not working. I find most people buy them too small. The cone is suppose to go up to 2 inches past the nose if you have it fitted correctly around the neck. :act-up:
> 
> If it's too big around the neck you need to attach the cone to the dog's collar (properly fit the collar so it can't slip off the neck - only be able to insert 2 fingers tightly between the collar and the neck) with a bandage.
> 
> ...


Ingenious! Why didn't I think of that? Next time. (Though I pray there never _is_ a next time.)


----------



## dcyk (Nov 30, 2011)

It's dry, when i press on it slightly, doesn't seem to itch him, i think it's the string which is to be taken out on the 15th

Also, he's a toy, the cones for small dogs are just way too short 

He rubbed the area around the incision and part of it is now raw, i have some cream to apply for him. Hopefully when the thread goes his need to scratch goes off.


----------

